# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تغير آليه عمل لوحة التميز

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم تغير آلية عمل لوحة التميز للشبكة ..*

*وجعلهاً شهرياً ..* 

*وسوف يتم اختيار التميز على حسب تواجدة ونشاطة وردوده وتميزة في جميع الاقسام ..*

*وكذالك سوف يتم عمل بها مع المشرف حسب تميزه والموضوع المميز حسب صداه في الشبكة ..*

*لدى نتمنى للجميع التميز ..*

*مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية انتم دائما مميزون ..*

*كل المودة*

----------

نور الهدى (04-26-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-25-2010), 

ايات الروح (04-30-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (04-25-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخوي ع المجهود ..*

*الله يعطيكم الصحة و العافية ..*

*مزيد من التميز إن شاء الله ..}*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-30-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه* 
*موفقين ..وعساكم على القوه* 
*دمنااااا في تميز مستمر*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-30-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*
*مجهوود حلوو ومميز* 
*نتمنى الكل يصير مميز هنا بالمنتدى* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه شبووك*
*ماننحرم تميزك ومجهودك*
*دمت بسعادهـ*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-30-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابني العزيز* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*دائما  نراك  تبحث عن الافضل للشبكة* 

*وهذه من مميزات الادارة الحكيمة* 

*نشكرك  على كل ما تقوم به  لصالح الشبكة ومنتسبيها* 

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-30-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام* 

*الله يعطيك العافية خيو* 

*والله يوفق الجميع* 


*ودووووووووووم التميز يا رب لهذه الشبكة الرائعه*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،
مجهوود حلوو ومميز 
ماننحرم تميزك ومجهودك
وإن شاء الله دائما في رقي وتقدم
بس وينهي اللوحه؟؟ كنها اختفت !! ^_^

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-30-2010)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*المتميز دومآ .. شبكة ؛؛*

*لـِ روحكـ السلآم والرحمة ..*

*،،*

*عسآكـ ع القوة دووم*


*وننتظر أسمآء المتميزين قريبـ’ـآ ..*

**

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-30-2010)

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي شبكه ع الجهود المباركه 

دمت ودامت جهودك 

موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------

